# River Rig



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

I got my River Rig in the mail yesterday. Which loop do I attach the sinker and what's the best knot to attach to main line? Should I use a swivel?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

is this what you have ???


----------



## SeaPA (Oct 12, 2013)

According to River, attach your short loop your main line. Weight goes on the long loop. I had the same question when I bought my first one last fall. I like to use a swivel personally.


----------



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

Thanks. How did you like the rig? Any special way to fish it?


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

I have been thinking this river rig was something new this whole time. This is a great way to catch trout by depth targeting your bait keeping it off the bottom just enough in rivers and streams. This works great at AI or RI. Careful about the helicopter effect.


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

BarefootJohnny said:


> is this what you have ???
> View attachment 12905


..
...did U notice on the package....that RIVER doesn't even TIE THEM ANYMORE??


----------



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

The rigs made by River don't look like that. That picture is more like a 3-way rig.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

yeah that one is not the correct "River Rig" that one is a river rig for catfish fishing in a river


----------



## Byron/pa (Mar 14, 2007)

If you go to the "Bible" section, you can read all 33 pages of info on the one and only "River Rig", not to be confused with a river rig................


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks surfchunker, RiverRig's come in Yellow and Pink packaging, as always --- still hand tied by One More Cast, as always ---- and as SeaPa stated, short loop attached to main line, larger loop gets weight ---------- do be aware ---- I believe there are five or six different copies on the market now ------ the brand and type Fluoro used WILL make a difference in the effectiveness of the Rig ----- One More Cast uses only the best fluorocarbon available for the RR ------ some don't ------- Good Luck and Happy Fishing, River


----------



## George Gravier (Oct 28, 1999)

please


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

Hi. I just ordered more river rigs from Frisco Rod and Gun for my upcoming vacation and have a question about attaching the rigs to my main line (12lb mono). Last year I attached the smaller loop of the rig to a snap swivel tied to my main line. It worked pretty well but I got some pretty nasty tangles in the rig a few times and was wondering if there is a better way to attach the rigs to the main line?

Thanks in advance

Brian


----------



## Brobrady (Nov 19, 2013)

I got mine from Frisco Rod and Gun as well. I can't wait to try them out. I guess I fish them just like a double drop rig?


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Brobrady said:


> I got mine from Frisco Rod and Gun as well. I can't wait to try them out. I guess I fish them just like a double drop rig?


. Yup


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

bferb - I don't think there's any way to attach it to prevent some tangling. The long drops contribute to the tangling along with the surf conditions ----- I actually tie my drops longer than the production rig so I just check it each time I bring it in and usually it doesn't get bad ----- Wish I could give you a better answer but ---- Good Luck on your upcoming Vacation, I hope the Points open when you get there ---- River


----------



## Steve_VA (Jun 16, 2013)

Im going to florida tmrw for a week and I will be doing some surf fishing on Indian Rocks Beach . I'm looking forward to seeing how my river rigs do in the surf . Does anyone know of any shops around clearwater or sarasota that sell them ? I only have a few left .


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Nope ----- Nobody in Florida carrys them, wish they did ----- a friend of mine called "Pompano Rich" has a Fluoro Rig out in Florida that does well down there -- you may be able to find it in the area you're headed ------ Good Luck, River


----------



## bferg (Nov 16, 2011)

River, 
Thanks for the quick response. I caught my biggest whiting and pompano on your rigs last year. I just want to see if there is anything I can improve on. I'll be fishing in the Pawleys Island area of South Carolina which should be open (for now). I love the "fish like a girl" style, my daughter is ready to be my new best fishing partner.

Brian


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks bferg ---- love to see the young ones fishing ---- River


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

not trying to make in a dent in river's vast monopoly and growing fortune but might i humbly suggest that y'all should learn two basic knots (double surgeon's loop and a improved clinch), buy some 30lb seaguar fluoro, and owner mutu light circles and tie your own...you do not even need the beads...might be a better solution than frantically trying to find a shop in sarasota that carries the particular rig you are looking for...

google up the knots. i taught my kids (under 10) how to tie my bottom rigs (both "river" and dropper variations using a double surgeon's loop rather than a traditional dropper loop) in less than 5'...i tie on the hooks to be safe as they are little...i let them do it with cheap mono cuz they think it is fun to "be like dad"...if my 6yo can learn it you prob can too...just my 2c...

and IMO the "key" to the river rig is not the particular design but (1) emphasis on NO hardware (2) use of fluoro of an appropriate lb test, i.e. not too heavy and (3) quality circle hooks. you put those three variables on any bottom rig and you will catch fish...again, just my experience and IMO...i know many believe otherwise


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

Thanks for reminding folks Greg1234, I do forget to mention how easy they are to tie - and the components are pretty easy to find, your knot and 3 steps pretty well nails it, but --- I would have to add the long drops in there, I did a lot of experimenting with drop length and they help, sometimes its the difference between catchin and not catchin, the beads aren't that hard to add either, and sometimes they help, so do the smaller floats (There's a Tic Tac RiverRig out and it's doin well) ---- just run the line through the bead first, then through the eye of the hook, then back through the bead, then make your double surgeons loop behind the bead, wet the surgeons loop, take the tag end and the drop line and drag the knot tight against the bead ---- that knot keeps the bead locked down tight against the hook so it doesn't slide up the line ---- Small Float or Fireballs will work the same way, make sure when buying beads, Floats or whatever, that the holes aren't two large, most of the time they are the right size ----- it's my belief that you can duplicate every rig there is tying this style, the only other rig you would need to learn would be the Fish Finder and it's really easy to tie also ------ awesome the way you're teaching your kids to tie rigs and fish Greg1234 ----- don't worry about messin up my small fortune, if I had any money I'd spend it on fishing or hunting - but I have a lot of fun with the RR, even with all the hatred ---- River


----------



## greg12345 (Jan 8, 2007)

to keep the bead snug against the hook i usually just the run the line through the bead twice then tie on a hook then snug up the bead against the hook....i like slighter bigger beads than you, 6-8mm, have just had better luck. won't argue with the long drops, in an ideal world would use the longest drops possible, but when u need to get it out there past the bar the long drops really work against you...i also like to have 3 baits out on a rig hence my preference for traditional dropper loop rigs. also easier to change out the hooks (or add floats / beads) in the middle of a fishing session. just my 2c, u have forgot more than i know i about surf fishing and have probably spent more days on the sand than i have been alive.

i see your boy pompano rich likes the eagle claw L197 2/0 to 3/0 based on his rigs...just like most of the commercial guys down there...he is one of the few that threads his circles with the loop coming from behind the hook eye rather than through the front of the hook eye...never liked to do that as i feel that the circle doesn't work as well that way but can't argue with the results in his pics!!!


----------



## eastbound (Aug 11, 2014)

After reading the bible version of RiverRig (2x) and now this one...im quite intrigued. enough so that i registered for the boards. Wondering if i can pick a RR up around the Raleigh area? Hoping overtons, west marine or bps carry them. If not i will hit up tradewinds or frisco gun/rod. Typical american...must have instant gratification!


----------



## DrumintheSuds (Nov 19, 2007)

eastbound said:


> After reading the bible version of RiverRig (2x) and now this one...im quite intrigued. enough so that i registered for the boards. Wondering if i can pick a RR up around the Raleigh area? Hoping overtons, west marine or bps carry them. If not i will hit up tradewinds or frisco gun/rod. Typical american...must have instant gratification!


You work in the Raleigh area?


----------



## eastbound (Aug 11, 2014)

Yes i do. Very near walnut creek ampitheater. I live north of town a bit.

Trying to head down to topsail in sept. killing me to see this RR (and give it a try). Think i saw them on a rack somewhere and didnt know why a 'river rig' was in the salt section. Lol. I see the light now. I get the idea and respectfully understand why no one will post a pic. River sounds like a salt of the earth fella. I'm just a shade tree pier/surf guy. Due to geography and that blasted thing they call work i dont get to go near as much as i like.


----------



## eastbound (Aug 11, 2014)

Just ordered a few from frisco rod & gun. Will be a while before i can try it out; will share results when i can. Am confident they will do fine. River actually PM me already. As i told him, am impressed with the friendliness of folks on here and thanks to all for letting a rook learn as much as he can read. not sure what it is about pier and surf folks in general. They're all typically friendly and in my limited experience with shore fishing are happy to share tips. One guy i met on the pier recently gave me all his minnows on his way out. Talked to him for a good while. Dude found me on FB a week later and friended me. Show me a duck hunter that'll do that!


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I tie mine exactly like greg12345 said with two minor adjustments. One, I tie the bottom hook on about a 12" leader off from my double or triple surgeons sinker loop then I add a very small 15# test black sampo swivel to the top and use the improved clinch to that, leaving about a 6" tag end for the top hook. Shorter tag end on top eliminates lots of tangles. I tie mine with no beads, orange beads, red beads, or emerald green beads, smaller the better. I also tie this same rig with small floats when the blues are running good but up the # test to 40-50# fluoro.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Sorry if this is a noob question but would the river rig work on deep sea fishing? My father goes for golden tile off Delaware and has coils and coils of flouro. He's in semi retirement so all he does is make tackle for trips or just makes utility bottom rigs and 5lbs cannon ball weights for fishing all the time.


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

IMO -- Definitely, go for it ----- lots of near shore and offshore fisherman are using Fluorocarbon with great success, also several Wreck Rigs are being made out of Fluoro for use on Head Boats with some good responses ---- Good Luck, River


----------



## JamesRiverVa (Apr 24, 2012)

River (or any others), have you ever tied these with larger hooks and heavier line, to use as a drum rig? I've been messing around with tying my own rigs for the upcoming fall trip to the OBX and wondered about a river rig design for a drum rig using drum-sized hooks and 80 pound line.


----------



## Nova Fisher (Sep 11, 2013)

Caught slot pups on them last fall. Used 50# floro with 4/0 circles


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

Nova Fisher said:


> Caught slot pups on them last fall. Used 50# floro with 4/0 circles


 +1 I do the exact same use both 40 and 50. This spring I made some up with white bucktail tied on and had pretty good success on pups. Not really sure it was worth the extra effort but you never know. And James I'm 99% sure they still sell a pup version. I know one used to be sold


----------



## River (Sep 30, 2006)

JamesRiverVa ---- Yes, they work great !! There are versions of the RR available on line and in a few tackle shops with Fluoro sizes up to 50 Lb and hooks up to 5/0 ---- They work great but will helicopter on hard casts due to the drop length, go bigger with the line and hooks, no problem --- and you could tie the drops shorter but try to leave them as long as you can --- Like I've said, IMO --- There are many different type Rigs you can tie using this style ---- River


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Nov 22, 2009)

never mind - I went to the Frisco website and figured it out - thanks


----------



## pods (Sep 10, 2013)

eastbound said:


> Yes i do. Very near walnut creek ampitheater. I live north of town a bit.
> 
> Trying to head down to topsail in sept. killing me to see this RR (and give it a try). Think i saw them on a rack somewhere and didnt know why a 'river rig' was in the salt section. Lol. I see the light now. I get the idea and respectfully understand why no one will post a pic. River sounds like a salt of the earth fella. I'm just a shade tree pier/surf guy. Due to geography and that blasted thing they call work i dont get to go near as much as i like.


My wife will be at the amphitheater tonight. Daughter's first concert.
Sept should be a good time at Topsail. Big pomps start showing back up! A RR will do you well. Not sure if you could even find one in BPS. I have only mapped one small section of that store. If I get to know it any better, my wife will kill me. But that place is gigantic.
We are hitting Topsail week after next, I will check East Coast to see if they have some.


----------



## eastbound (Aug 11, 2014)

I went in East Coast, Jolly Roger and the bait shop on the main land side of the Surf City bridge...one of them had the RR (I think) but i did t even know what it was at that time. Still stalking the mailman for mine. ALmost positive bps doesnt have them. Will look next time the Mrs takes an extended nap amd i can slip away.


----------



## eastbound (Aug 11, 2014)

Just got the RRs in the mail. I see said the blind man. Very simple pattern. Its easier than how i do my hi/lo rigs with dropper loops. Im pretty sure i know which loop to use for the weight, will reference the bible thread to make sure (i know River has explained it before). Picked up a pink susanobx version too. Cant wait to try them! Frisco Rod & Gun included two stickers as a bonus.


----------

